

Ask HN: Is there a strong news/review site for cross-platform development? - tomcam

There are a number of pretty impressive resources for cross-platform development that don&#x27;t seem to get enough HN love in my opinion; for languages, LiveCode, Haxe, and PureBasic come immediately to mind. For frameworks: JUCE, Framework7, wxPython, Mono, Qt, Cordova, etc.  Many, many others exist.<p>Some of these solutions can be perfectly good for LOB apps or even simple games, even if they can&#x27;t be used for the next COD. I would love to be able to find reviews by knowledgeable devs to help when deciding how I plan implement my next project.<p>Is there a handy central news&#x2F;review source where cross-platform frameworks are discussed? Or (gulp) is it time to make one?
======
Phantascope
Would quibble with some of your choices of what's a language vs. what's a
platform. But yes. Are you only talking about open source or also commercial?

~~~
tomcam
Commercial too. I think corporate devs are perfectly fine with a few rough
edges or less than cutting-edge tools or even (gasp) having to pay for
software. It would be awesome to know what firms have actual functioning
support contracts, for example.

